# what kind of deer are these?



## goat boy (Oct 24, 2012)

these deer come every night and eat the corn but these dont look like whitetails


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 24, 2012)

With those ears they could be mule deer.


----------



## goat boy (Oct 24, 2012)

well that suonds neat('',%20'');


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd say mule deer too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

ditto for me... Mule deer.


----------



## goat boy (Oct 24, 2012)

yay


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure of your location, but could they be black tail deer?


----------



## brentr (Oct 25, 2012)

goat boy said:
			
		

> these deer come every night and eat the corn but these dont look like whitetailshttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7850_wgi_0989.jpg


Have to respectfully disagree with everyone.  Those are whitetailed deer.  They're calm & relaxed, so that is why you don't see all the "white" of the tail.  Whitetails have wider and bushier tails than mule deer.  The pic CBL put up is a mule deer.  Notice the tail is thinner, and the black tip more distinct than the deer in the OP pic.  Also notice that the OP pic deer have a distinct white patch under the throat; the mule deer does not have as prominent a patch.   One more thing: mule deer are so named for their huge ears.  Compare the ears between the OP pic and CBL's pic.  Not the same.

Don't want to argue or offend, but I am pretty confident they are whitetails.  And if the OP lives anywhere but the western states, the likelihood is even greater that they are whitetails.


----------



## goat boy (Oct 25, 2012)

if you press control and + at the same time on your keyboard it will zomm in on the pics if you zomm in on mine you will see the white stripes on her face i dont think wiht tails have those(':/',%20'');


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 25, 2012)

The other possibility is that it can be a hybrid.  After doing some reading, apparently the mule deer and the white tails are more and more frequently sharing range and are hybridizing (cross breeding) thus increasingly making it harder to distinguish between the two.  However,  Brentr makes a good point about the tail.   The mule deer has a more "ropelike tail" with a black tip than the white tail.  the white tail deer has a fluffier tail.  The mule deer has kind of a heart shaped white patch on it's butt.

The mule deer has a stiff legged bounding run and the white tail is more likely to lope away.  The ears are much larger in the mule deer by one third at least than the white tail.  The eyes on the mule deer are more elongated.  

The key is to see the rack on a buck to really tell.  The mule deer has a totally different rack.  More evenly spaced tips.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 25, 2012)

They look like regular whitetail deer to me.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2012)

It is believed by many that the black tail deer is a result of the hybridization between the mulie and the white tail.


----------



## neener92 (Nov 15, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> They look like regular whitetail deer to me.


I agree!


----------



## boykin2010 (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like whitetail


----------



## boothcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitly whitetails, notice the distinct white rings around the eyes and muzzle that the mulie lacks. Also tail size, shape and colour is a dead give away. The ears are way too small for a mulie too. Last but not least note the dark prominent brow and forehead that the mulie has compared to those 2 whiteys. 

We have whitetails in town that are as pesky and calm as the mulies, so when use to people they are just as calm.


----------



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

blackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk tailllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr proof i saw one  ilive where a lot of black tails are


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2013)

Goat boy, where are you located?

They look like whitetails to me.


----------

